# Cedar Shafts



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Need help. I have found out that the individual that I used to buy my cedar shafts from is no longer in business, Peregrine Arrows. I am looking for another dealer or supplier that I can buy from. I don't mind if I have to order them off the net, in fact I have sent an email off to 3 Rivers Archery, has any dealt with them, if so are you happy with their service and products. Any help would be great, thanx in advance


----------

